# Prairie 650 snorkels



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok got my 2" snorkels and lift put on today. My bike runs like arse though. I know there are a few jetting threads but I couldnt find anything to help my situation. It runs good at idle, horrible and back fires at low to mid, and decent at full throttle. Runs perfect with the choke on though. I have stock exhaust with holes drilled through baffles (nyroc) and 2" snorkels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Runs purfect with mixture screws out 3 1/2 turns. Should I leave it alone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if it runs perfect, yeah I'd leave it there.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well scratch that it's actually over four turns out and backfires at low to mid throttle.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Id like to get it going any ideas?


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm having similar issues with my brute. Did you look at "bootleggers guide to jetting"?
It's a thread that started a few years ago by a carb genious.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you try to install #4 washers under the carb slide needles ? Start by installing 1 washer first - see how she does.If it runs like poo - install a 2nd washer - then try her again.If she idles good then at 1/8 to 1/2 throttle she spits and sputters,then it'll be needles.There's a ton of threads on this subject - just gotta search and read through the posts.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

enforcer said:


> I'm having similar issues with my brute. Did you look at "bootleggers guide to jetting"?
> It's a thread that started a few years ago by a carb genious.


I did but no response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

dman66 said:


> Did you try to install #4 washers under the carb slide needles ? Start by installing 1 washer first - see how she does.If it runs like poo - install a 2nd washer - then try her again.If she idles good then at 1/8 to 1/2 throttle she spits and sputters,then it'll be needles.There's a ton of threads on this subject - just gotta search and read through the posts.


 
Ive tried that, is the 650 brute the same engine?? And my jet kit should be here soon and ill try that.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jet kits are worse,if you put snorkels on a stock motor with stock pipe even with Nyroc mod you will need to jet down a few #s on the mains,I would not use the needles ina Dyno Jet Kit,I wouldnt even use the jets,ask around what others are using and go to dealer and get Kehin Mains,that is the stock brand and it will run much better with those in it.ust my 2 cents never had any luck with a DJ Kit...


----------

